# you made me cry........



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Well today I got home from work, just about to grab a beer from the fridge and there's this box sitting on the kitchen counter.....

It's addressed to "south oz"..... don't tell me!! it has a return address and the name *"SHUCKINS"* on it.

My eyes welled up, my hairs stood up like they were on parade and my knees went weak...................and then i opened it.

What can I say, I've just been bombed by the master. Thank you Shuckins ever so much for your generosity and if I can repay you, just let me know (I don't know how, but someone on this great forum might know!! pm please)

Here it is.










I have a small tuppadore that was running very low on stock.










And now










I am now waiting on my Imperfect Milano Humidor (my first humidor...wahoo) to be delivered from Miami.

Once again,

thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice.. all the way to the other side of the planet! Well done shuckins. Enjoy those cigars Scott.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

wtg dude, very nice!


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice hit!! Shuckins is still continuing to fire after the mass bomb on him? He's been doing this since I joined this forum!!!!!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

which one should i light up first???


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow very nice hit, one of the bigger Shuckins hits yet if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

HAHAHA! Shuckins is laying down the law from the opposite side of the world. And you swore you were safe. Good stuff, enjoy.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa! what is that yellow GAR. I loved the white band ones...lucky.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> And you swore you were safe.


well, i had a hunch he could do it, but i wasn't expecting anything....never under estimate the master


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Shuckins is the bombadier master. Very Nice


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Nice bomb. Enjoy those. I really liked the CI Legends Blue Label.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

wow very nice hit i know check the bomb section everyday not to see if shuckins bombed anyone but who lol man this guy is a mad man a very generous mad man ha


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Watch out, he has now gone intercontinental!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoa....that's a bomb North Korea can't even imitate!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

An INTERNATIONAL BOMB! Very nice Ron!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Scott and way to go Shuckins.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow very nice.

Is their anyone on this site schnuckins hasn't bombeed yet?


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet! You got some goodies! Travel humi too? Great idea!


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful gestures abound.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Down under....do cigars that come from North America, fall out of the box when opened in Austrailia???


Just curious...

Great hit....you beed hit by the master.....:fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Outstanding bomb, WOW no one is safe from the Master Bomber!!!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow. Thats awesome man congratulations.

Im pretty new to this forum, but since day one the name "Shuckins" has been thrown around quite a lot. I never understood how a person could be so generous and bomb so often. Then I stumbled upon his humidor in the "post your humidor" thread.........and it all makes sense. Wow. Shuckins you the man!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

Shuckins' last launch. ICBM style!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Told you anyone around the world is fair game. Nice hit shuckins.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

scott thought he was in a safe zone...lol


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great bomb. No letting up for Shuckins.


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Wow! great bomb bro looks like you got hooked up haha 
Good job SHUCKINS haha


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

ICBM.......Inter-Continental Bombing Master!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

When i grow up, i wanna be just like Shuckins :mischief:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Heck of a hit & looks like it was perfect timing too. Well done Shuckins.

Enjoy the smokes Oz.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

shuckins said:


> scott thought he was in a safe zone...lol


but i'm an ally???

thanks mate,

just one more thing, can someone help me pick the mildest to strongest, as i'm not (weren't ) a daily cigar smoker i don't want to start with something thats going to make my eyes pop out....

correct me if i'm wrong shuckins but here is a list of the the cigars

5 vegas miami "knuckle" 4.5 x 54
5 vegas miami robusto 5 x 50
camacho triple maduro robusto 4.5 x 50
alec bradley scr robusto 5 x 50
cigars int legends blue label 5.75 x 52
perdoma reserve cab series 6 x 52
rocky patel olde world reserve robusto 5 x 50
don peppin 6 x 48
arganese nic presidente 7 x 52
GAR M5 (yellow label) 6 x 50
padilla edicion especial 6 x 54
gurkha 7 x 56
gurkha status 6 x 52


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Gee, was that the shot heard round the world?

If there's another earthquake over in Southeast Asia, we'll have to blame shuckins for causing it. Nice hit Oh Masterful One! Enjoy those smokes!

Have you noticed that since we spanked shuckins, his bombs are getting bigger and bigger?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahahaha Shuckins gave you a little helping Chuck-Norris Side-kick down the slope! Welcome and best wishes on filling that new humi of yours!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hahahaha Shuckins gave you a little helping Chuck-Norris Side-kick down the slope! Welcome and best wishes on filling that new humi of yours!


 Do NO, I REPEAT, DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON THE CHUCK NORRIS JOKES!!!!

You have been warned


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Do NO, I REPEAT, DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON THE CHUCK NORRIS JOKES!!!!
> 
> You have been warned


start a thread!!!!!


----------

